# التلوث الاشعاعي



## هانى شرف الدين (19 مارس 2008)

التلوث الاشعاعي __ للباحثه المهندسه سناء هادي ناصر سعيد​
المواد اما ان تكون عناصر مكوناتها الذرات Atom او مركبات مكوناتها الجزيئاتMolecular والذرات مكوناتها: 1- النواة: وهي مركز الذرة تحوي بداخلها البروتونات لها شحنة موجبة 1.6 × 10-19 كولوم وكتلة مقدارها 1.67 × 10-27 كغم. وكذلك في نواة الذرة النيوترونات متعادلة الشحنة كتلتها مقاربة لكتلة البروتون، هذا في نواة الذرة وحول الذرة مدارات بيضوية تدور فيها الالكترونات شحنتها سالبة = شحنة البروتون وكتلتها 901 × 10-31. والعدد الذري يساوي في الذرة المتعادلة عدد البروتونات والعدد الكلي للذرة = مجموع عدد البروتونات + عدد النيوترونات. والذرات التي عددها الذري متساوي وعددها الكلي مختلف تسمى بالنظائر (Isotopes) وخواصها الكيمياوية متشابهة الا ان خواصها الفيزياوية مختلفة.
غاز الهيدروجين له ثلاثة نظائر:
1- الهيدروجين المتعادل الذرة: 1 1H تحتوي ذرته على بروتون واحد بالنواة والكترون واحد في المدار.
2- الهيدروجين الثقيل: 2 1H (Deuleium) الذي تحتوي نواته على بروتون واحد وثلاثة نيوترونات.
3- الهيدروجين المشع 31H (Tritium) تحتوي نواته على بروتون واحد وثلاثة نيوترونات.
وعنصر اليود له من النظائر يبلغ (21) نظيرا يتراوح عددها الكلي من (119) كحد ادنى و(139) كحد اعلى والعدد الذري تجميعها هو (53)، وان هذه النظائر مشعة فيما عدا اليود ذو العدد الكتلي (127). وعنصر الكالسيوم له (11) نظير ستة منها مستقرة والخمسة المتبقية مشعة، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لكافة العناصر في الطبيعة، فكلها لها عددا من النظائر والهيدروجين هو اقل العناصر عددا من النظائر.
فالنظائر المشعة
تعني مجموعة من العناصر لها عدد ذري متشابهة وعددها الكتلي مختلف، وان الصفة الاشعاعية للعنصر ترتبط بتركيبه النووي وليس له علاقة باجزاء الذرة الاخرى كالالكترونات مثلا، وهذه الصفة الاشعاعية هي صفة ملازمة لحالة من عدم الاستقرار في النواة تؤدي الى عملية التحلل النووي (nu clear decay) يؤدي الى تغير حالة النواة وبالتالي الذرة الكيمياوية والفيزياوية التي يصاحبها انطلاق انواع من الدقائق المشحونة كهربائيا والغير مشحونة او الموجات الكهربائية المغناطيسية بشكل اشعة ((كاما)).
ان انتقال الالكترون من مدار قليل الطاقة الى مدار اعلى طاقة، يؤدي الى ان تمتص الذرة مقدارا من الطاقة، وهبوط الالكترون من مدار اعلى طاقة الى مدار اوطأ طاقة: يكون دائما مصحوبا باشعاع طاقة.
ومقدار طاقة الاشعاع هذه = 
طاقة الالكترون في المدار الاول – طاقته في المدار الثاني
والذرة تقوم باشعاع الطاقة على شكل موجات كهرومغناطيسية تسير بسرعة الضوء ويمكن ان تكون مرئية او غير مرئية حسب موقعها في الطيف الكهربائي المغناطيسي. والموجة الكهرومغناطيسية هذه تعرف بالفوتون (photon) والطاقة تقاس: بالالكترون فولت والطول الموجي يقاس: بالانكستروم والتردد يقاس: ذبذبة / بالثانية، 
والاشعاع على نوعين:
1- جزء من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي الذي يقل طوله الموجي عن (4000) اكمستروم وهو الطيف غير المرئي ويضم:
‌أ. الاشعة فوق البنفسجية UVR
‌ب. الاشعة السينية (اجهزة الاشعة)
‌ج. اشعة كاما

2- الاشعاع والمواد المشعة: دقائق بعضها مشحون كهربائيا بالشحنة الموجبة والبعض الاخر شحنة سالبة والبعض متعادل كهربائيا. وهذه تنطلق عند عملية التحلل النووي
والاشعاع يكون اما بعملية:
أ. الانشطار النووي في المفاعلات النووية والقنابل الذرية مثل شطر نواة اليورانيوم الى عناصر اخف منها وينطلق في كل عملية لانشطار بعض النيوترونات.
ب. التفاعلات الاندماجية: ادماج نوى العناصر الخفيفة مكونة عنصر اثقل. مثل تندمج نواة من الهيدروجين 31H لتكوين نواة الهليوم مع انطلاق نيترون واحد.

فالاشعاع ينطلق بطريقتين:
1- اما من النظائر للعناصر الغير متساوية العدد الكلي.
2- او من نتيجة احداث عملية الانشطار النووي او الاندماج النووي.

التأثيرات التي تحدثها الاشعاعات
لابد ان نعرف كيف تقوم الاشعاعات باحداث تأثيراتها على الجسم الحي. فنقول ان هذه التأثيرات هي كما يلي:
اولاً: تأثيرات بايولوجية بالنسبة للانسجة الحية.
ثانياً: تأثيرات كيمياوية.
ثالثاً: تأثيرات فيزياوية.
ولابد ان نفهمها ولو باختصار:

اولاً: فالتأثيرات البايولوجية 
يمكن ان نفهمها من خلال معرفة تأثير الاشعاع على جزيئات الماء فالماء موجود بكافة انسجة الجسم، وهنا نجد تفسيرات على شكل نظريتان هما:
أ‌. نظرية التأثير غير المباشر:
تتأين جزيئات الماء بمرور الاشعاع ونتيجة التأين تتكون اكاسيد الهيدروجين التي تؤدي الى تكوين الجذور الحرة (Free Radicals). واكاسيد الهيدروجين هذه عبارة عن مواد سامية تتحد مع مكونات الخلية الحية مسببة تلفها وخاصة محتويات النواة. وتأثير المواد السامة صغيرا جدا فلا يتجاوز (30) انكستروم.

H2O  H2O+ + O-

H2O+  H+ + OH

الماء يتأين بالالكترون والنتيجة ايون موجب (H2O+) مع الالكترون، والايون الموجب (H2O+) هو ايون غير مستقر اذ سرعان ما يتحلل الى ايون موجب من الهيدروجين واحد اكاسيد الهيدروجين (OH). وايون الهيدروجين الموجب يدخل في تفاعلات اخرى. فاكاسيد الهيدروجين سامة، كذلك ان وجود الاوكسجين في الانسجة الحية وبتركيز طبيعي يزيد من حساسية الانسجة للاشعاع.
ب‌. نظرية التأثير المباشر.
أي ان تأثير الاشعاع على الانسجة لا يتم عن طريق تأين جزيئات الماء وتكوين الاكاسيد السامة، بل تفترض ان الاشعاع يصيب مباشرة الاجزاء الحساسة من الخلايا كالكروموسومات مثلا او المركبات العضوية الاخرى.
والتأثير البايولوجي للاشعاع يتحدد بمقدار الجرعة الاشعاعية والتأثير البايولوجي. وهذا يعتمد على امتصاص الخلية الحية للاشعاع فيحدث فيها التخريق فالخلية هي الهدف للاشعاع ضمن زمن معلوم.

ثانياً: التأثيرات الكيمياوية: 
ان التأثيرات الكيمياوية تتلخص في احداث تغيرات على المواد لا يهمنا في بحثنا هذا الا ما يسبب اذى للانسان والخلايا الحية.
ثالثاً:التأثيرات الفيزياوية:
وهي تأثيرات حرارية، وفسفورية، وعلى الافلام الفوتوغرافية وتأثيرا على الوان المواد وغيرها.. وهي كذلك خارج موضوعنا.

مخاطر الاشعاع المؤين
اولاً: مخاطر جسدية Somatic Risk:
تساعد على احداث انواع عديدة من السرطانات مثل سرطان الدم، سرطان النخاع، سرطان الغدة الدرقية، سرطان الفطام واورام خبيثة اخرى.
والاشخاص الذين يتعرضون للاشعاع بشكل مستمر، اصابتهم بالامراض الخبيثة، كما تزاد في عين الوقت احتمالية وفاتهم قبل الأوان.فالاشعاع يعتبر من العوامل التي تؤدي الى قصر العمر. وتؤدي الاشعاعات المؤينة الى اضعاف قابلية الاشخاص على مقاومة الامراض الاخرى والالتهابات. وثبت بان تعرض الجنين الى جرعة اشعاع مقدارها (1-5) راد تعتبر جرعة مسببة لسرطان الدم بعد الولادة.
اضافة الى الاصابة بعوارض غير طبيعية كاصابة الاطفال بنقص عضلي وان محيط رؤوسهم يقل عن الحد الطبيعي بشكل ملحوظ.

ثانياً: مخاطر وراثية Genetic Risk:
يؤدي التعرض للاشعاعات الى اضعاف القابلية على الاخصاب والى التشوهات الوراثية والى العقم التام.. والى حدوث الطفرات الوراثية. فالاشعاعات تقوم باحداث انحراف في الكروموسومات مما يسبب التشوهات الولادية ويساعد على زيادة نسب الاجهاض ونسبة الوفيات في المواليد. كما ان التعرض للاشعاعات المؤينة تؤثر على نسبة الذكور من المواليد.

التلوث الاشعاعي
اخذ هذا النوع من التلوث يزداد في عالمنا نتيجة ولوج الانسان عالم الذرة واستخدام الطاقة الكامنة فيها اما للاغراض الحربية او للاستعمالات السلمية واخذ ينجم عنه تسرب اما عن حدوث الخلل في المفاعلات او عن تزايد مشكلة التخلص من الفضلات المشعة. واضافة للمخاطر التي يتعرض لها الانسان مباشرة من الاشعاع.. هو من التركيز العضوي الشديد للمواد المشعة التي تتعرض لها المواد الغذائية.
وبهذا ينتج تلوث اشعاعي غير مباشر يبدأ بسقوط المواد المشعة من الجو على الارض ان هذه الاجسام تتركز في الحيوانات والنباتات التي تحصل على غذائها من التربة ومن الماء، وبذلك يتعرض مستهلكوها لخطر دائم. وهذه الظاهرة تتجلى بوضوح في البيئة البحرية. فالاعشاب البحرية قد تحتوي على كمية من الاشعاع اقوى الف مرة من كمية الاشعاع الذي تحتوي عليه المياه المحيطة.

اجراءات الوقاية من الاشعاع
ان اجراءات الحماية من خطر الاشعاع وقت الحروب ليست من مهمة هذا البحث فهناك جهات الدفاع المدني التي يجب اتباع تعليماتها بكل دقة.
ولكن هنا ما يعنينا هو مؤسسات الاشعة والاشعاع.
1- قبل كل شيء ان للمفاعلات الذرية مواصفاتها وشروطها في المكان والتشييد والحماية.
2- يجب السيطرة على عيادات الاشعة وان لا تتم اجازتها الا وفق الشروط التالية:
أ. شروط التشييد يجب ان لا يخترقها الاشعاع.
ب. ان تكون عياداتها ذات مواصفات خاصة وليس منحها اينما اتفق وكيف ما كان.
ج. تحديد عدد عيادات الاشعة الخاصة في كل منطقة وفق مقاييس خاصة ومراقبتها باستمرار للمحافظة على المراجعين والجوار والعاملين.
ء. انصح كل حامل بعدم المرور والتواجد في الاماكن التي فيها او تكثر فيها عيادات الاشعاع والاشعة.
هـ. منع الحوامل وخصوصا في الاشهر الاولى من اخذ صور الفحص الشعاعي.
و. تجنب عدم اجراء الفحوص الشعاعية بكثرة.
ز. عدم ترك الاشعة مكشوفة للجو.​


----------



## ناهيتان (19 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مونيا الليبية (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (24 مارس 2008)

عمل ومجهود مشكور


----------



## أبو الجووج (19 أبريل 2008)

في حالة الفحوصات الصناعية باستخدام التصوير بالأشعة (الأشعة السينية و أشعة جاما)، يجب وجود عاملين مؤهلين للتعامل مع إجراءات الوقاية أثناء الفحص، حيث يجب تحديد منطقة الأمان باستخدام حبال لحصر المنطقة التي يجري فيها التصوير و وجود مراقبة دائمة لهذه المنطقة باستخدام أجهزة التقاط الأشعة
بقي أن نقول:
1- إذا كنت في منطقة و قيل لك أنه سيتم عمل فحص بالتصوير الصناعي، تأكد أنك خارج المنطقة المقصودة
2- إذا لم يكن هناك حواجز كافية بينك و بين المنطقة المقصودة (مباني و أجسام حديدية)، تأكد من وجودك على مسافة كافية (على الأقل 100 متر)
3- تأكد من تبيلغ كافة العاملين في المنطقة بهذا العمل و تأكد أنهم خارج المنطقة (إذا كنت ذو منصب مسؤولية في الموقع قم بالتنسيق مع مشرف الفحص)

و الله الموفق


----------



## engelshaer2010 (16 مارس 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## never_i_forget_u (18 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع تسلم يداك


----------



## & صمت المشاعر & (3 يناير 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## ج.ناردين (5 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع
الله يعطيك العافية
دمت بخير


----------

